# How often/when do rabbits poo/pee



## vek555

I kinda wanna train my rabbits to sleep on my bed, but of course the last thing I want is my bed soaked with rabbit pee or to wake up in a pile of rabbit droppings... Is it feasible that a rabbit could be trained to last the night sitting in one general place and not going to the bathroom? When do rabbits even sleep, too.. whenever I see them they seem to be awake?


----------



## Imbrium

rabbits are most active in the early morning and late evening. they do a lot of their sleeping during the day. it's possible for them to sleep with their eyes open - when they do that, the only way you can tell that they're asleep is that their nose stops twitching.

whether or not you can train your rabbits to sleep on your bed comes down to the individual rabbit. some do just fine with it; others find the opportunity to pee on soft, fluffy stuff irresistible. even if your rabbit doesn't seem drawn to pee on your bed, you'd want them to be able to get up and go to their litter box while you were sleeping... and to be able to wander off and play if they're full of energy (mine are WIDE awake at like 3 am).


----------



## vek555

So the answer is basically no then, right? Cuz my bed is pretty high of the ground, once they're on there I think they're stuck LOL.


----------



## Imbrium

rabbits can jump pretty high... and you could always put a step-stool beside the bed for them


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Rabbits don't naturally sleep for long periods like people do. They do need to eat during the night and will need to pee and poop at night as well. Rabbits tend to sleep when they are tired, eat when they are hungry and poop when they need to. While many will hold it until they get to a litter box, expecting them to go for 8 hours is not feasible. 

You can try to get your rabbit to sleep with you, but you should provide a litter box and food for your rabbit. Don't get offended if your rabbit doesn't want to spend all night with you or wakes you up at 3am.


----------



## Xiaohuihui

My bun can jump on and off my bed now. But, he definitely prefers to do his sleeping in or around his cage. he mostly only gets on my bed to jump on my head at 4am because he is bored or hungry (he always has pellets and hay, but doesn't really like them). He is super active at night. Sometimes I wake up to pee and he gets so excited. When I get back in bed and reach up to turn the light back off, he gives this look like "you canNOT be serious right now"

I wouldn't rule it out, bunnies are vety surprising little things, but maybe don't expect them to sleep the whole time and prepare to wash your bedding a lot, at least at first. Even getting mine to use the litterbox when it is available 24/7 is a challenge.

Edited to include a link to my Xiaohuihui romping on my bed this morning in a photo I like to call "bunny in the mist" http://campl.us/dMWIzi2gZdk


----------

